# Deer skin



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Does anybody know a taxidermist that tans hides cheap?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My short answer is no. Tanning is something almost all taxidermists send out to the big outfits that specialize in tanning. Tanning is a labor-intensive procedure, not so much for the chemical aspect but for the softening of the tanned leather. After the chemical tanning of the skin it must be "broken" as it dries. Taxidermists, at least the many I know, don't have the time or equipment to "work" a drying skin so that it is soft when finished. I assume you want a SOFT and FLEXIBLE deer skin and that takes a lot of elbow grease OR a machine to do it. If you would settle for a stiff, somewhat hard tanned skin you can buy any of the available creams and do it yourself. My best recommendation is that you contact a taxidermist with what you want done. Most _could_ send your skin to a reputable tannery for processing. The taxidermist would PROBABLY charge a fee for helping you out. I don't know what you mean by "cheap" but tanning just ONE deer hide might not be "cheap." I hope this helps you out. Good luck.


----------



## BuckJohnson (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I had a taxidermist quote me $150 once. I said I would never pay that much so I started tanning my own. The price of the chemicals is not unreasonable, except for the 'elbow grease'. The time involved is immense, especially for the inexperienced. 

Getting your work 'close enough' will not yield a result that is 'close enough'. I have learned quite a bit and improved after numerous attempts, but my finished product is still inferior to what you would get from a professional. Unless you want to be able to say you did it yourself, pay a pro.

DFJISH's explanation is excellent.


----------



## c-money (Jun 13, 2011)

Go and talk to a taxidermist. You will never get the same result from the cheap rub on tanning solutions. The only way to do it yourself right would be to buy a fleshing machine which thins the hide after the pickeling process. Good ones are expensive and the small hand held models work ok but I can promise you will put a hole in your hide. 
Save your time and money and get it done professionally.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know what "cheap" is to you, but here you go.

This guy is GOOD! 

http://www.northwoodstaxidermy.net/#!page-3/vstc2=page-2

Don't worry about the out of state address, he does a lot of work for people here in MI.


----------

